# 7mm STW loads



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

I am looking for some good loads that you might have for a 7mm STW I am mainly going to shoot deer right but I bought so I could as use it on elk its a Sako model 75 with a 26in barrel any help would be great thanks Mike


----------



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey did you buy that 7mm STW new or used. Where I live I tried to buy that gun and the gun clerk told me that ammunition was almost impossible to find.

I have heard many a great things about this gun, how flat it shots, and how much energy it maintains! Lucky YOU!!

Cheers,
T


----------



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

I bought it used and I hand load so ammo isn't an issue great cal. wil take about anything you want


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I built one before they made it a factory gun. I load 81.5gr of H1000 behind a 140gr BT for everything smaller than Elk. Then 82.0 gr H1000 behind a 140gr X bullet. After looking at the new loading manuals they are showing that 84.0 gr of H1000 as a max load. When I had mine built they said 82 of H1000 was max and in my gun I would say it is VERY close.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

67.5 gr. IMR 4350 works for me.. fed.210 primers and 139gr. hornadys.. 3050 fps.. not the most smokin' load but makes for 103 very accurate rounds from a pound of powder. At 69gr. showed signs of pressure in my particular rifle.


----------



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

thanks guys keep the loads coming


----------

